# Any Six Gappers?



## MotoJoel (Jul 3, 2006)

This will be my first Six Gap this year (I know it is still a few months away). 
I started riding this past July and my neighbor talked me into doing six gap. 

Any stories, training advice? 

Currently riding about 100 miles a week with the occassional long ride of 80 miles (twice). We also go downtown and ride the bridges for the little hill workout that we can find (jacksonville florida is flat). I plan on increasing my riding gradually so I will be ready.

I was told once that "When you do six gap, you can call yourself a real cyclist"


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

You sound like you're in good shape at this point in the year if you want to be peaking for SixGap. I'd certainly up the time in the saddle during the summer. SixGap is only 98 miles, but that'll translate into more time on the bike that 98 miles in Jacksonville.

I'd also definitely throw in big gear intervals as the season progresses. You'll be climbing at or above LT for up to an hour at times. It's very painful, but nice to know ahead of time what your body can handle.

What type of gearing is currently on your bike?


----------



## MotoJoel (Jul 3, 2006)

Currently have a triple 52/42/30
(entry-level bike with Sora components)

This is my first road bike and went cheaper due to not knowing if I was going to really get it to it or not... but I have enjoyed the sport and have started to upgrade as budget allows (wheels, pedals so far)
Was going to upgrade my components to Ultegra level and want to get a double, but have been advised to keep this triple on until after 6 gap.

And as far as the back, its the 8 speed sora cassette (12-28)


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

You'll be happy to have that triple on Six Gap.

I did Six Gap two years ago (came from Denver) and honestly, the support was so crummy that I swore I'd never do another. Out of water at two stops, out of food at others, etc. No significant real "after party" like good event rides should have. Dunno. I was unimpressed by anything except the course (which was beautiful).

I was still living in Colorado then, but now am in Ark. so actually it isn't out of the question that I'd try again, but I can't help but wonder if some of the region's other big climbing rides aren't better events.

PS -- if you haven't already gotten a hotel room, get one now. They sell out and the last thing you need is to drive an hour to the start.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Keep the triple or get a compact crank. I can do 6 Gap on my double (39-53 and 12-27) but prefer my triple.


----------



## MotoJoel (Jul 3, 2006)

JayTee said:


> PS -- if you haven't already gotten a hotel room, get one now. They sell out and the last thing you need is to drive an hour to the start.


heh.. funny you mention, just got back from a ride with my buddy (neighbor convincing me to go) and he suggested that we just camp out right there...

 

I guess as long as I can get a good night sleep the night before I will be ok.


----------



## Tarmac_Editor (Dec 31, 2005)

Dawsonville, which is only about 20 minutes away, has a number of motel rooms and is an option if you decide to wait and book a room closer to the event.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*six gap*

Did the ride last year and had a great time even though the weather was not optimal. Going down the backside of Hogpen in the rain is a real eye opener. As far as training goes there is nothing in Florida that can replicate what you are going to experience in those mountains. 6 to 7 hours of leg presses, its like weight lifting. I highly recommend you make at least two trips to the course, first trip do 3 gaps as you get closer to the ride 30-60 days do the whole 6 gaps. One of the big issues is nutrition, your body will be working so hard that you need to get your arms around how much to eat and drink. You will hit Hogpen about 3 hours into the ride and that is a 7 mile climb that will take about 1 hour, brutal! The worst of it is that you hit the 2nd pitch up near thr top and start to go down a steep incline and you think you are done, wrong! there a couple more back breakers before you begin the white knuckle descent. Read about how to handle the high speed wobble in other parts of this site, I hit 57mph, I read somwhere on here that the pros have gone as high as 70mph? All that being said it is like a drug you have to have it. Good Luck from tampa!
p.s. buy all the gearing you can afford, best money you ever spent. 
The ride support was outstanding.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Have fun!! I am from the area, so I have ridden it a number of times in training (rarely all 6 though). 

The other thing that always gets me is my arms. I like to stand a fair amount while climbing, and my arms will start to fatigue. 

I would save your money from taking any trips up there and spend more time on the bike, and then spend the $$$ to upgrade to some light weight wheels. By no means is this necessary, but I once did two of the climbs on my training wheels, then swapped with my partner and rode his X light-weight bontragers. This was the first time in my riding when I could tell a _significant _difference in components. bringing those Bontragers up to speed was sooooooooo much easier. my .02 cents
________
DODGE NITRO HISTORY


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

I was there last year in the rain(1" over the first few hours). I only hit 53 down Hogpen tho. I'll be riding it with a Compact/27t. Saw tons of mtb cassettes and RDs last year(I looked alot).


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Keep the triple*

I have done it the last three years, it is a highlight of my season. The first time using 39/27 as my lowest gear I suffered big time on the Hogpen climb. Learned my lesson and brought a 11-34 cassette and XT derailleur the next time. The rest stop halfway up Hogpen is evil - if you stop you'll have a hard time getting going again. The bright side: you are done at mile 80, the rest is downhill. If you can, work on your descending skills in addition to sustained power output.

Most importantly, have fun.


----------



## MotoJoel (Jul 3, 2006)

wow. really looking forward to the challenge. 
good training tips; I will become good friends with the leg press machine.

I heard that the rest stop that is half way up Hogpen is so bad (it being flat in grade compared to the steepness of the ride) that people actually give others a push start to get them back going. 

By the way, I failed to mention that I am planning on being in top shape (at least for me in the last 8 years). Jan 1, I weighed in at 241 (5'10").... now at 224. My goal for 6 gap is 185-190. I figure it will be a lot easier with less weight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reece Haettich (May 12, 2006)

MotoJoel,
There is not enough room on this post to tell you all the things you will encounter on six gap.
I being a big man (as far as cycling is concerned) 6" 218 lbs. during last years six gap, will def. be under 210 for this years version. The best thing you can do is get to that goal of 185, 2) as my riding partner (triple B) suggested hone in your nutrition prior to Sept. 3) ride the course prior to the event, several times if you can, knowing the twists and turns on the descent goes a long way for your safety 4) This falls under the category of follow your own advice (meaning for me) Practice humility if you already don't have it/ I fully expected and have the ability to finish that ride under 6 hrs. instead Triple B found me bent over my bike at mile 80 with Hamstring issues stemming from improper fueling I limped back to the finish right at 6:30. I've had a healthy serving of Crow for a while now and will remember that day until this Sept. 
Enjoy the Journey
P.S. A "True Cyclists" takes his body and mind over the edge and goes back for more


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Reece,

I didn't know that you were on this forum!! We are heading up to Suches, GA for the Brasstown stage of the TDG in April. I am going to be up there for 4 days of training for my trip to France. Let me know if you are interested in joining us. I don't think I have seen you since I got my Orca together so here is a picture.

Sinner


----------



## Reece Haettich (May 12, 2006)

S-Very nice my friend and I love your choice of accessories. You'll have to let me know about the wheels My Zipp's are giving me some grief. I will be in Helen for the Tour the 18th-22nd plenty of time to try our legs on Brasstown, I'm going with the Carrollwood group and I'll be more than happy to let you pull me around those MTS.

R


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Six Gap*

Listen to reese, he's the best Cat 6 rider in the area.
Sinner, very nice, I want to hear how the Bora's work, as you know you get what you pay for.(zipp's)

For the 6 Gappers, I am reminded of the words of the immortal Mike Tyson who said "Everybody's got a plan until they get punched in the face"


----------



## Reece Haettich (May 12, 2006)

Ah is this the same trible b who wrote that book about six gaps entitled:
"Conversations with a Wolfpen Picnic Table" It read like a "Homer" trilogy of pain, confusion, and anger all the classic emotions you encountered during the many times you chased me up those MTS. My friend you will have many more chapters to that story this year.


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

I am not sure I am worthy to be riding Bora's, but they are the BEST wheels I have ever ridden. I am especially impressed by the way they accelerate up climbs, it is really a totally different experience!!!!!

I can't believe Reece has cracked that many Zipps (he has got to start remembering to put them in his truck before he backs up, haha!!)

The registration for 6 Gap 2007 is now up, I just got done signing-up. Have you ever given thought to doing, or have you done the Death Ride in Cali? I have two friends who were just notiified that they were accepted via lottery for this years ride. Here is the link:

http://www.deathride.com/


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

I am in, let me know what we need to do. Has reese talked to you about The Triple Chain Ring Challenge In North Carolina?


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

triple b said:


> For the 6 Gappers, I am reminded of the words of the immortal Mike Tyson who said "Everybody's got a plan until they get punched in the face"


this is awesome....here's some advice from a fellow fla person who rode the 6 gap course (from the north out of blairsville, which is the sux, you get NO break for the 107 miles) unsupported last summer. 

keep the triple. i struggled through with my 39x25. had to paper boy miles 4-6 on hogpen. i'd only been on the road bike 6 months (only 30 mile fixed rides before that) but was in good shape (i'm light). if they made a 27 for campy, that's what i'd take this summer, as it is, i'll probably go for the 13-29 cassette. what's the harm in extra gearing? what's the harm in being undergeared? take your pick.

the tyson quote is awesome. i'd ridden some steep grades in fla (sugarloaf, .6 mi at 14% ave) but that is nothing. in fla you get power climbs. they are practicall sprints. my first climb in GA was wolfpen...a beautiful and steady climb that took about 20 minutes. 5 minutes into it i wanted to die. i wanted to get off the bike and almost fell over. by the time i hit wolfpen during the century on my 4th day there, it was fun. hit the base of the climbs easy. do NOT blow up. what's the quote about not attacking a giant at the feet? anyway, if you have a HR monitor, take it and be mindful during the climb. here in fla, we rarely ride at 4-7 mph for extended periods of time....it's hard to adjust to, but be ready. 

really, the best practice is to get into a huge gear that sees you pushing hard....sustain this for 45 minutes....that will simulate the sustained power you put out in a climb.

but on hogpen, pay attention to the mile marker signs....they go from 0-7. seven is the top of the climb..that will help you not get psyched out near the top. 

also, neels was a bummer for me. usually the "extra lane" for passing cars coming down will go away right near the top of the climb. on neels, they come and go several times...it crushed my spirit each time when we climbed it the first time.

develop a mindset. some people imagine a rubber band stretching between themselves and a tree up the road. some people stare at the pavement to watch it roll by. some just look at the white line in the road and count their cadence. figure out what makes you the most optimistic......and don't forget to enjoy the views.

have fun, eat and drink plenty, be prepared for pain and an incredible sense of accomplishment, eat often, drink often, eat more, drink more...

damn i'm gettin all excited for my trip this summer.....


----------



## MotoJoel (Jul 3, 2006)

Welp...good advice ... 

I wrode the bridge again yesterday and got owned. On my sixth trip over, my buddy pointed out that the grade was stamped on the side of the bridge .... What I thought was fairly steep was only 4.7% (0.4 mile up & 0.4 mile down) ... oh well, I got a benchmark and a goal. See you at 6 Gaps !


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*6 gap*

Rode Hogpen,jacks,brasstown and unicoi last weekend, just to confirm, the third lookout point on Hogpen is the top, don't get psyched out by the first two, you will think that you are at the top.

In addition, rode Brasstown w/ regular gearing, Bruuutal! Like being in a bar fight.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

triple b said:


> In addition, rode Brasstown w/ regular gearing, Bruuutal! Like being in a bar fight.


hehe...yep. i had a 39x25...had to put a food down in the middle of "the wall." not by choice, though. it was put the foot down or fall over....

sounds like quite the weekend ride :thumbsup:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Lots of good advice here about training and the mental game. My advice is to second what JayTee implied: DO NOT count on the sags. Always carry enough food and fluids to get you 2 sags up the road, because the minute you don't the next sag will be empty. Personally I only count on them for water, and even that can be dicey sometimes at 6 Gap. While the route is great the support can leave alot to be desired.


----------



## tothlalaka (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello,

I did 6 Gap 4 times but not on the last 3 years. It has gotten toooo crowded to me. Beautiful course,really an epic. I would like to point out that there are equally (arguably more) difficult centuries in the area that I now prefer. To name a few- Cherohala Challenge -6/16 and Tour de Tuck -9/22. Those are epic too and you don't have to struggle with 2000 people during your 6 Gap. It's worth doing though and you may want to spend some time in the area which is beautiful. Let me know and we can show you around.
Tailwinds, Lajos


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Another J-Viller.:thumbsup: Riding the acosta?

I'll be doing it this year.Never done it before.I have family in western NC and ride the mountains several times a year so I feel that I know what to expect.With that said,a 27t and a compact will be on the bike just in case. 

One way to look at it is;you only have to pedal 50 miles or so...the rest of it you will be descending.


----------



## MotoJoel (Jul 3, 2006)

R.Rice said:


> Another J-Viller.:thumbsup: Riding the acosta?


Yeah, Offers a bit more of a challenge than the rail-trail.



R.Rice said:


> One way to look at it is;you only have to pedal 50 miles or so...the rest of it you will be descending.


Yeah, but those 50 miles make ya earn the 100.


----------

